# No retrieve



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

the past 6 months or so, really been struggling on shot retrieves with Ruby, she'll mark fur or feather, either in-flight or on the ground, find shot game and just stand over it, if it's pricked she'll keep it close and toss it back into open ground and stop it going to cover/ground and wait for me to come and take it from her?? ..I know I shouldn't, but I hate seeing shot game that's either just winged or limb shot suffering so my natural instinct is to go and administer last rites as quick as I can.Do I need to harden up a bit and insist on retrieve?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What would she do if you just walked away from her, and said nothing? Would she eventually bring it to you?

Being a old retriever person I had Cash force fetched.
Call me lazy, but I want my dog to retrieve the birds.
Other people are happy if the dog locates the birds, and they will pick them up themselves. Either way your are not losing birds, unless you get one that takes flight again before you can get to it.

Its really your personal preference on if Ruby retrieves.
You may want to look at clicker training the retrieve.
Easier on the dog and owner.
Let me tell you, force fetch is no fun for the owner, or dog.
And unless you are committed to finishing it till the end, don't start it.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex has a good POINT - force fetch - or go back to basics - ball bumper pheasent or grouse wing - throw 1 or dead bird drill - 4 me the command is PICK it UP - when you turn your back 2 a V - it breaks their heart - so - back and forth - till Ruby wants to return 2 you with what YOU R working with - if not - force fetch works - seen it - never done it - neither 1 is a quick fix !!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

she'll retrieve bumpers and wings all day no problem Ron so I'm wondering if maybe a pricked bird gave her a spur (for want of a better expression) last season. If I turn my back on her I'm pretty sure she'd just come back without the game, but I'll try it next time we're out on the rabbits and we've had a clean kill.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Has Ruby ever gotten to retrieve live birds, or rabbits in the same settings she retrieves bumpers, away from a hunt. We sometimes do things differently on hunts than we do in training, and the dogs can pick up on it.
Calm controlled when training, but a more excited and getting the bird for her on the hunt.
If Ruby has a soft mouth, I would work with hobbled live rabbits, or clipped winged birds with her.

Something what also helps build drive to retrieve is hobbled (spurs clipper blunt & short) bantam rosters. They are loud,and flap. If Ruby has a soft mouth they won't be hurt. June had a pet rooster for months, until a fox got in the pen and killed it. It helped enhance her natural retrieve, and kept it fun for her.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

out bunny bopping yesterday evening and she's back on the ball,two good retrieves so hopefully it was just a blip.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Glad Ruby is back - after PIKE's surgery & first trip to the lake for bumper drills - he had no desire to hit the water - my first thought - strip down to the boxers and get the bumper - thank GOD there was a lab there - owner asked if he wanted me to let the lab pick it up - YES !!!!!!! - then it was game on for PIKE - like us - they 2 have moods - LOL !!!!!


----------

